# Thickening of Cold Process Liquid Glycerin Soap



## ngian (Nov 30, 2016)

Well the famous liquid glycerin soap that Susie and Irishlass have initiated us into, is already known to be a great product that a handmade soaper can make.

The thickening of it can be controled by adjusting the amount of water that is used for the paste's dilution but again you can't make a honey like viscosity.

Table salt is a known ingredient that can help in thickening but it also make the liquid soap cloudy and may inhibit soap's lathering capability.

One other ingredient that works like salt but, neither does it turns the soap cloudy nor it cuts down lather, instead it may boost bubbles, is Sodium Citrate.

When used at 4% of the paste weight, while we dilute the famous soap paste (65% OO, 25CO, 10 Castor) at 0,8 water : 1 paste ratio, then the result is really pleasing.

Anyway I will stop all the bla bla bla cause I just wanted to share with you the feelings that are arising when someone looks at this viscosity. Only other soapers might understand me so here you go:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2Q1whwSVMk[/ame]

The clarity is maybe for the fact that I've used extra virgin Olive oil and a chemically cleaned KOH.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 30, 2016)

Excellent video, Ngian! That's a perfect way to show viscosity! Thank you for sharing it! I get wonderful, goose-bumpy feelings just watching it. 



			
				ngian said:
			
		

> The thickening of it can be controled by adjusting the amount of water that is used for the paste's dilution but again you can't make a honey like viscosity.


 
Based only on my own experiences with my batches using this recipe, I'm going to have to respectfully beg to differ on this one point. The viscosity of the soap shown in your video shows the same thick consistency I'm able to get in mine, but without using any thickeners at all. I use a ratio of 1 part paste to .75 parts water. Your soap looks just like mine- crystal clear and as thick as pourable honey. The consistency of other folk's honey might be thicker or thinner, but for what its worth, the soap in the video is as thick as the pourable raw honey I keep on hand in my cupboard, which is the one I go by to measure my soap's consistency. It makes me want to go wash my hands right now, even though I don't need to. 


IrishLass


----------



## susiefreckleface (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Ngian, Your timing is perfect as I plan on making a batch of that soap recipe this weekend for a standard dispenser. DH loves regular liquid soap.  He was not a fan of my thin foamer liquid soap earlier this year - but it felt soooo good with a nice creamy lather. 

Thank you for the viscosity vid and the 4% citric in paste weight ratio. Very helpful!


----------

